# Introducing Lacies baby sister....



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Summer-Sage will be arriving on June 20th from Sunnydales. I'm soooo excited and I can't wait to get this little girl home with us I so I can spoil her rotten!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry...can't seem to load more than one picture...here's another.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Joanne, She is as beautiful as they come!! I am so excited for you and Lacie! I know Lacie is going to be the best big sister ever! Congrat's !!! I can't wait to meet her!! Hugs!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats Joanne! She is a cutie! How old is she? Love the pics...so adorable.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> Congrats Joanne! She is a cutie! How old is she? Love the pics...so adorable.


Thanks Nida! She was 5 months on June 5th so almost 6 months by the time she comes...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is a stunner :wub: congratulations!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations. I know how long you have waited to find the right little sis.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my! She is adorable!!Congratulations!!!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

She is sooo precious! I am so positively jealous!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

wow, look at her gorgeous and perfect face...Lacie is gonna be a wonderful big sister!...Happy days ahead!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Please no more. To cute. Love the pictures.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, is she just the cutest little Malt Puppy!! What a face on her and those big eyes too.
Best of Luck when she finally arrives.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You can't get cuter than that, congrads


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a cutie pie!!! Those big eyes are giving me puppy fever!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

What a beauty, I love her eyes. I am so excited for you


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Lucky you, she's just too adorable.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh my my!!! She is absolutely gorgeous! I'm so very happy for you!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

She is adorable. Just look at that face. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Cutie pie!! Your going to have a ball with her and Lacie. :wub::wub: i know I've heard of Sunnydale but can't recall the breeders name.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG! She's amazing! Lacie will be so happy to have a sister! Really Joanne, she's a knockout!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a gorgeous little puppy doll:wub::wub:. I bet you can't wait to have her in your arms.


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Look at that face!!! :wub::wub:
She just couldn't be cuter!
Congratulations!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! She is adorable!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats!! She is a beauty. Have you met her in person yet? Lacie will have a playmate!! She sure is pretty.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

She is gorgeous!! Congratulations! Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Congrats Joanne--she's soooooo cute! I really want to get Tyler a brother or sister! You're inspiring me!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh she is adorable! BTW, her "Gotcha Day" (the day she comes to you) is my birthday! I'll be celebrating your new arrival that day too  .


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

She is gorgeous. Congrats!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!! Like I said...I'm overly excited about my baby girl coming. I fell in love with her immediately and something about her eyes was so mesmerizing...I knew she was meant to be with Lacie and I. Here's another picture from a few weeks ago before Shinyoung cut her into a Korean cut.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Oh she is adorable! BTW, her "Gotcha Day" (the day she comes to you) is my birthday! I'll be celebrating your new arrival that day too  .


Bridget...I will think about you the day I pick her up! Shes my bday present (I'm the 22nd) to me...it's a big bday this year 
Her name Summer is because she will come to me on the first day of summer. Sage is the little girl next door who I promised to name my next fluff after...Summer-Sage :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She is just darling. I'm bet you're counting the days until she gets here.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

oh dear...she is so cute both before and after her cut! ...but I have to say those tiny little piggie tails are over the top adorable!!!

new baby in the house...such a great way to start off your summer!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I can imagine how happy and excited you are....it makes me feel happy too. She is so beautiful it just makes me dizzy.

I have to go look at her pictures again and again.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She's so adorable, and I LOVE the piggie tails! So excited for you


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh my gosh, puppy love right there. So darn cute!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks all! Here's her latest picture taken yesterday...I fall more in love every time I see her!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> Thanks all! Here's her latest picture taken yesterday...I fall more in love every time I see her!


I love her too! And I love the name Summer Sage!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I want her too. Puppy fever raging!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is a beautiful little princess.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok can we say Pretty Princess?!!! She is striking with those round eyes and look at how she is stretching her neck to pose for a pretty picture! She is really stunning! How lucky are you! I bet his year you can't wait to kiss your birthday present!!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Ok can we say Pretty Princess?!!! She is striking with those round eyes and look at how she is stretching her neck to pose for a pretty picture! She is really stunning! How lucky are you! I bet his year you can't wait to kiss your birthday present!!!!


Hedy…Im so excited you have no idea! This is the BEST Happy Birthday to me present EVER!  Her eyes melt me!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

:Sooo cute: Oh my goodness, what a cutie! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just checking to see if she is now home with you and to see how she's doing  .


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:

Is she here?? :aktion033: I bet you are too busy just staring at that adorable little face to log on!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

What a doll you have there. I see many of Marti's dresses and Marj's bows in her future!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a sweetheart, Congratulations!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

She's here...and she has been a whirlwind around here! What a little sweetheart she is! Full of Life!
It's been crazy busy. All Lacie does is sleep off the prednisone and ignores the puppy. Today she snipped at her...my heart sank...it will be a much slower adjustment than thought!
Carol (Chardy) and her DH stopped by and took this picture of her. 
Changing the name I think...she doesn't look like a Summer-Sage...so she is just the lil stinker as of right now


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

She is absolutely adorable! Perfect temperament and a dream come true for you Joanne. She is going to be your little squirt! Absolutely stunning and so full of life. Happy birthday! Here is another pic









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations!
She is so cute that she almost doesn't look real! :wub:
So happy for you!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh her face is superbly adorable == I'm sure Lacie is gonna be just teaching little puppy the boundaries until the new puppy learns what the rules are! It'll be sweet when they bond and together follow you around the house and sleep together!

Happy Birthday Joanne == and she is an absolute doll and I am totally Jealous that Carol got to hold her and smell her!!! HUGS!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh dear, I almost missed the good news. Now I know for sure this will be the best birthday ever for you, Joanne. She is a treasure.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yay, she's SO adorable! Happy Birthday and Congratulations on your new baby girl!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations! she is so cute. Glad I stopped by again.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> She's here...and she has been a whirlwind around here! What a little sweetheart she is! Full of Life!
> It's been crazy busy. All Lacie does is sleep off the prednisone and ignores the puppy. Today she snipped at her...my heart sank...it will be a much slower adjustment than thought!
> Carol (Chardy) and her DH stopped by and took this picture of her.
> Changing the name I think...she doesn't look like a Summer-Sage...so she is just the lil stinker as of right now


Joanne, she's an absolute doll! Take your time, you will find the perfect name for her. And Lacie will learn to love her, she's just used to being the only one!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats, Joanne. :chili::chili: She looks very cute!!! You must be on :cloud9:. So what name are you leaning towards?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Joanne -- I bet you will NEVER forget this birthday. What a wonderful present!!!

She is adorable, and I know it will be different than Lacie. You've been through way too much with her.

Little cutie (that's what I'm calling her for now) is just precious and I know that you will be crazy for a little while. Congratulations on this darling!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Congrats, Joanne. :chili::chili: She looks very cute!!! You must be on :cloud9:. So what name are you leaning towards?


Thanks Sue. Here's my list of names so far~ Zoey, Sophie, Mischa, Mia, Gigi, Chloe, Sage, Suki, Junko, FeFe and Lilly 

Zoey being #1 because it means life.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Joanne -- I like all the names. But where did Junko come from? Made me laugh.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday:wub:, wow you received the best birthday gift, one that will bring you years of love and joy, and of course kisses:wub: congrats.
It will take Lacie time, she will come around.
She's adorable:wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations Joanne on your new little girl and Happy Birthday too. She is adorable. Of coarse I LOVE the name Zoey because thats my newest Granddaughters name only they spell it Zoë. :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Joanne -- I like all the names. But where did Junko come from? Made me laugh.


Lol...Junko is obedient, genuine, pure child in Japanese :thumbsup:
Did I add Sophie to that list...I like that one as well as Willow...but I'm sick of them all after saying it 10 times:wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Congratulations Joanne on your new little girl and Happy Birthday too. She is adorable. Of coarse I LOVE the name Zoey because thats my newest Granddaughters name only they spell it Zoë. :wub:


Thx Kathy. Actually that's how I spelled Zoe but had this big debate with my daughter today...she said it was with a Y. Zoe means life and this little one will bring lots of life to my home:thumbsup:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Joanne -- I like all the names. But where did Junko come from? Made me laugh.


Doesn't sound very proper for a little girl :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats Joanne! Your new addition is absolutely adorable! I really liked the name Summer a lot but if she doesn't feel like a Summer to you, you have a lot of other great options on your list. I really like Mischa, Mia and Suki the most but if you are leaning towards Zoey, that is super cute too!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

CO N G R A T U L A T I ON 
on your new pupp....

I am having puppy fever:faint:



*


----------

